

Ask HN: Using or developing for "Personal Internet Viewers" Sony Dash, Chumby... - benhedrington

1) Do you use a "Personal Internet Viewer"? What's the most interesting use for you?<p>2) Are you thinking about developing for these devices?
======
troygoode
I hadn't heard of either of those, so I looked them up. Looks somewhat
interesting, but I think I'd personally rather have an iPad.

Links for others that haven't heard of these devices:

Sony Dash
[http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryD...](http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&categoryId=8198552921644695998)

Chumby <http://www.chumby.com/>

